# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Quan điểm cá nhân tới vấn đề công việc dịch thuật

## Trans24h

Bạn đã biết những gì về ngành công nghiệp dịch thuật? Sẽ có những câu trả lời rằng Tôi đã am hiểu về ngành này nhưng chắc chắn cũng luôn có câu trả là “Tôi chỉ biết chút ít thôi’ hay thậm chí là tôi không biết gì cả. Chúng tôi nghĩ rằng dù bạn ở trong trường hợp nào thì bài chia sẻ sau đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về ngành dịch thuật này.



*Quy trình dịch thuật tài liệu diễn ra như thế nào?*

Bước 1: Sau khi nhận được tài liệu cần dịch, phòng dự án sẽ nghiên cứu tính chuyên ngành của tài liệu, những yêu cầu của khách hàng, thời hạn cần hoàn chuyển sang.

Bước 2: Lựa chọn và bàn giao một biên dịch viên (đối với số lượng tài liệu ít) hay một nhóm biên dịch viên (đối với tài liệu có số lượng lớn)

Bước 3: Các biên dịch viên thực hiện dịch.

Bước 4: Biên dịch viên dịch xong sẽ chuyển cho người hiệu đính, họ sẽ có vai trò thống nhất, chỉnh sửa và chuẩn hóa tài liệu trước khi bàn giao.

Bước 5: Bàn giao tài liệu tới khách hàng.

Bước 6: Chỉnh sửa theo yêu cầu

Việc chỉnh sửa này sẽ hoàn toàn miễn phí nếu lỗi thuộc về phía công ty dịch thuật, sẽ tính phí nếu khách hàng muốn dịch thêm hay bổ sung thêm phần khác.

*Những khó khăn của ngành dịch thuật*

Vấn đề văn hóa: Đây chính là vấn đề khó khăn nhất mà các biên dịch viên gặp phải. Thông thường mỗi quốc gia lại có những nét văn hóa riêng nên khi biên dịch hay phiên dịch mà không hiểu được văn hóa quốc gia đó khiến bạn rất có thể sẽ dịch sai và làm cho người đọc hiểu sai ý nghĩa của câu văn đó.

Vì vậy, để dịch thuật tốt một ngôn ngữ nào đó, biên dịch viên không chỉ cần nâng cao trình độ về ngôn ngữ mà còn phải khai phá về văn hóa và những phong tục tập quán của nước đó. Chỉ khi đó, biên dịch viên mới có khả năng tự tin để biên dịch mà không lo làm người khác hiểu sai ý của tác giả.

*Lĩnh vực dịch thuật có gì trở ngại?*

Lĩnh vực dịch thuật: Đây cũng là một trong số những trở ngại lớn trong ngành dịch thuật, bởi lẽ mỗi lĩnh vực đều có những từ ngữ chuyên ngành riêng mà không phải bất kỳ ai cũng có thể hiểu. cho nên vì thế thông thường nếu như dịch sách chuyên ngành thì các dịch thuật viên phải tìm hiểu và khám phá rất kỹ lưỡng thì mới có thể đảm bảo tính chính xác của tài liệu.

Trên đó là cách nhìn chúng tôi về nghành dịch thuật

Trên đây chỉ là 1 số chia sẻ nhỏ về ngành dịch thuật mà bạn đang quan tâm. Để hiểu thêm về ngành này, bạn rất có khả năng tham khảo thêm những bài chia sẻ sắp tới của chúng tôi.

*Giới thiệu về Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:*

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá thấp nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

Web1: https://www.instagram.com/dichthuattrans24h/

Web2: https://www.behance.net/dchthtrans24h

----------

